# TOP FLICKER SHAD COLORS



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

going to order some FS and was just thinking what colors for eyes are the best, so tell us your favorite color .


----------



## AmericanEagle (Aug 17, 2012)

Murky water and or cloudy Fire Tiger and Red Tiger. In clear water and bright sun Black Silver.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

purple fire tiger.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

clown and pink lemonade are a favorite


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

yellow perch


----------



## Fishaholic1014 (Apr 9, 2018)

Clown and shad


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

huntindoggie22 said:


> View attachment 259548
> yellow perch


Strange the package says pearl white yet the picture says yellow perch. I never seen a yellow perch flicker shad. Looks like a shad rap mispackaged.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> Strange the package says pearl white yet the picture says yellow perch. I never seen a yellow perch flicker shad. Looks like a shad rap mispackaged.


They are custom painted flicker shads.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

huntindoggie22 said:


> They are custom painted flicker shads.


Above is a pic of the 2 inch 5/16 shad rap. Do you like the movement of the flicker shad better than shad rap? They look very similar. Just wondering if its worth getting the flicker shad painted or just pick up some shad raps in yellow perch. Im out of my yellow perch rapalas.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think the flicker shad has a better action than a shad rap and shad raps are $7.00 a piece and custom painted flicker shads are $8.00 so it’s really a no brainer for me.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

If you are wanting some check out Anchors Aweigh Custom Lures on Facebook. That’s who painted those.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks I was going to ask where you got them.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a great paint job!


----------



## jcrevard (Feb 14, 2018)

One of my favorites









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Colors catch far more fishermen that fish imo. They all move the same. Darker water darker colors, cleaner water lighter colors.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Purple Fire Tiger is my all around favorite. Doesn't mean that others wont work during different conditions but this is my "go to".


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Black silver flash and fire tiger


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Ive had days that only disco perch worked.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Top picks for me in order:


----------

